# Medicare write off vs pt refund



## vanessac (Oct 11, 2012)

Medicare primary, AARP secondary, Loomis 3rd.  Both AARP and Loomis paid Medicare balance.  (Medicare crossed over to AARP, our office mailed paper to Loomis.)  Loomis will not take money back and neither will AARP.  AARP said we must refund the patient since they do not coordinate benefits.  The Practice Manager told me told reduce the Medicare write off and keep the money.  I strongly disagree.  Any advice would be appreciated.  Refund would be $23.78.


----------



## Walker22 (Oct 11, 2012)

I agree with you. Any payment you receive ABOVE the Medicare allowed amount belongs either to the insurance company or the patient. I'm not a lawyer, but I believe that keeping that money is called theft by conversion.


----------



## vanessac (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Kand941 (Oct 21, 2012)

In this scenerio you can refund the patient - AARP specifically requests the patient receive the refund.


----------



## jlparker0898 (Oct 22, 2012)

Kand941 said:


> In this scenerio you can refund the patient - AARP specifically requests the patient receive the refund.


I agree, just make sure that you document the number you called, who you talked to, the date and a reference number for the call.


----------

